# Where To Buy In Canada ?



## T Dot (Mar 14, 2000)

Where can I can one? Any ideas...
Im willing to drive far distances too if need be.
Thanks
Louie


----------



## vertigo (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Where To Buy In Canada ? (T Dot)*

Since you're willing to drive, head down to Mexico.
I'm only half joking--you can't buy the car in Canada or the US unless
you are willing to spend a whole lotta $$$ and major hassle.


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Where To Buy In Canada ? (T Dot)*

http://www.audi.com.mx


----------



## T Dot (Mar 14, 2000)

*Re: Where To Buy In Canada ? (vertigo)*

Hmm...
Honestly IF, and IF I get my hands on that cash, I might just do a drive there!


----------



## palooka (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Where To Buy In Canada ? (vertigo)*

would there be any problems with US emissions? or anything?
you've got me thinking...lol


----------



## alman (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Where To Buy In Canada ? (T Dot)*

What I would try is going down to a good Audi dealership and talk to the big guy/gal in charge.
Throw down cash (I figured it would cost about $65-$70K Cdn, taken from $40500 USD + 5-10K Cdn just to import it)
and tell them get me one. 
I seem to remember a dealership in Toronto (downtown fine cars?/Marino imports??) that would get in special cars 
(i seem to recall many Alfa's with licence plate frames with one of these on it, I could be wrong)
I was thinking about getting a Peugeot 206/307, but the $35K+ I estimated quickly shot that down


----------



## vertigo (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Where To Buy In Canada ? (alman)*

http://www.suninternational-usa.com/ 
These guys will build you a street legal Elise (by US standards) for about
$55k (usd). My guess is that they would be the best group to go through
to try to build a street legal A3 or S3. But as you'll see from the Elise
pricing, it would be costly. Good luck!


----------



## alman (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Where To Buy In Canada ? (T Dot)*

There is good info here
http://www.pinnaclecda.com/importing.htm


----------



## T Dot (Mar 14, 2000)

*Re: Where To Buy In Canada ? (alman)*

Thanks for all the info... Did you import a car by any chance?
Thanks
Louie


----------



## alman (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Where To Buy In Canada ? (T Dot)*

No, i didn't import anything. I figured it would be too expensive once you start to include parts and labour etc.


----------



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Where To Buy In Canada ? (T Dot)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Where can I can one? Any ideas...
Im willing to drive far distances too if need be.
Thanks
Louie[HR][/HR]​
Look at this debate:
http://forums.audiworld.com/a3/msgs/11828.phtml
The guy registered as " TheREGULATOR" at audiworld say that he's on the way of importing an S3. Maybe he got the answer....
Good luck.


[Modified by Khahn, 5:01 PM 10-17-2001]


----------



## palooka (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Where To Buy In Canada ? (Khahn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here it is boys and girls. I've spoken to three (3) poeple who have registered importers licenses. Each of them said that it was near impossible to get any of Audi's non U.S. spec cars because Audi doesn't want us to have them. The problem is that when we spend $700.00 on the petition Audi Ag's lobbists throw more money at it and the petition gets rejected. All three of these importers have tried and failed to import one or another non U.S. spec audi. How sad for me. Well at least I tried.[HR][/HR]​why god, why?


----------



## alman (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Where To Buy In Canada ? (palooka)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
why god, why?
[HR][/HR]​It's simple. Audi of North America hates me. I don't know what I did to make the so








They are using the A3/S3 to play with my emotions and punish me for being so bad.
well that's my best guess anyway, somebody else might mention poor sales, how NA doesn't like hatches,
no compition etc. But that IMNSHO is pure BS to cover up the *real* reason why they won't bring them over.


----------

